# Pete Marqutte Salmon Wading Spots



## 616jason616 (Aug 23, 2015)

I've fished the Pere Marquette River years ago for salmon and want to take my son for his first river king. I know the Indian Bridge and Scottsville areas but both are pretty crowded. Is there an area my son and I could go to be alone-ish while getting some action? We will be wading. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Alone and Pere Marquette don't go together in the same sentence.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Get the map out and look you will find some pretty neat spots and you may need 4 wheel drive to get back into some of them. It seems like over the last 3 years there are more and more people during the salmon season.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

616jason616 said:


> I've fished the Pere Marquette River years ago for salmon and want to take my son for his first river king. I know the Indian Bridge and Scottsville areas but both are pretty crowded. Is there an area my son and I could go to be alone-ish while getting some action? We will be wading. Any help would be great. Thanks



Your best bet to be around the least amount of people is to go during the middle of the week and walk. Farther away from the parking area the less people that should be around.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

This is very true. I have been there many times during prime time and on weekends. Peace and quiet is often found 2oo yards from an access point. The tougher the walk the less people you will see. Don't load yourself down with a ton of gear. Travel light and pay attention to the boundary signs. And of course pack out your trash. :coolgleam


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Hopefully with new regs on hook use we won't see the masses as in years prior.I know it's early but didn't see much pressure this past weekend on a nw gem


----------



## chade422 (Dec 20, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the new regulations are only four Betsie river, Manistee River, Bear Creek, and Big Sable.


----------



## steelyeyed (Dec 2, 2013)

That is how I took it just for the rivers you listed there, not the PM.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

My mistake. Maybe the restricted rivers would be a more peaceful choice then.I'm sure the yarn will be flinging south now


----------



## UAreaper007 (Aug 28, 2015)

What are the new regs on hook use on those rivers?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

UAreaper007 said:


> What are the new regs on hook use on those rivers?


----------



## steelyeyed (Dec 2, 2013)

this is a copy of a reply I got back from an email about specifics on the hook regs,

No, you cannot use a treble hook any longer while drifting spawn sacs. A treble hook may only be used on those four rivers if they are attached to a true lure. Here's the official text of the regulation:
New Hook Restriction (page 10 of printed guide):
 An artificial lure is defined as a body bait, plug, spinner or spoon. An artificial lure is not a device primarily constructed of lead. From August 1 through November 15, inclusive, terminal fishing gear is restricted to single-pointed, un-weighted hooks, measuring ½-inch or less from point to shank or treble hooks, measuring ⅜-inch or less from point to shank only when attached to an artificial lure on the following waters:
o Benzie County: all waters of the Betsie River.
o Manistee County: all waters of Bear Creek, all waters of the Betsie River, and the Manistee River from Tippy Dam downstream to Railroad Bridge below M-55 (T21N, R16W, S6).
o Mason County: the Big Sable River (from mouth upstream to Hamlin Lake Dam).
Here's the link to the reg: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...-_additional_info_486671_7.pdf?20150825144118
So you'll have to switch to a single hook for fishing bait for kings. This isn't a big deal- I have caught many salmon on bait (skein or spawn bags) using single hooks. My go-to hook for that type of fishing is a Mustad 9260 in size 6. Hope that helps and good luck salmon fishing this fall.
Mark Tonello
Fisheries Management Biologist
Central Lake Michigan Management Unit
Michigan Department of Natural Resources
(231)775-9727 ext. 6071
[email protected]
8015 Mackinaw Trail
Cadillac, MI 49601


----------

